# DQ381 DSG Strength?



## S3driver27 (Sep 17, 2019)

Who knows the truth? 

The 2018 - 2019 US Spec S3 Sedans, all come with the new DQ381 seven Speed S-Tronic DSG.

Audi Rated at ~425N-m max.

Or...

313.5 ft∙lbs

My question...

Is Audi's 313.5 ft-lb max torque rating, for power generated at the crank, or for power made at the wheels? (Big difference!)

Most new S3's have about 256whp & 268wtq from the factory, as most know.

If it's measured @ the crank, then any tune will push the tranny well past it's limit! Most downloaded tunes easily make about 340 lb-ft...AT THE WHEELS!

Even with DSG tuning, the clutch seems to be vastly overpowered.

This can lead to quick overheating, fast worn out clutches, slippage, to even component breakage.


It seems like the S3 should have the RS3 tranny....or a 3 grand upgraded multi disk system, like APR sells.


----------



## Kretrop (Aug 6, 2014)

S3driver27 said:


> Who knows the truth?
> 
> The 2018 - 2019 US Spec S3 Sedans, all come with the new DQ381 seven Speed S-Tronic DSG.
> 
> ...


 Exactly zero manufacturers publish wheel ratings. Too many variables. Also, exactly zero manufacturers will publish rated thresholds significantly higher than advertised power levels, even though the parts can take it. 

Put yourself in their position and think for a moment why saying that a part can handle way more power than what they delivered to you would be a terrible idea for them. Hints: commonly green, paper, dead president's picture. Figure it out? If not, here's a little secret to help you: amazingly enough, manufacturers don't actually want you to do anything to exceed those levels... Crazy, right?


----------



## S3driver27 (Sep 17, 2019)

Yeah, I blame Audi, for the "Bulletproof" closed 
deck, cast iron block...LOL.


----------



## john.cn (Apr 28, 2020)

S3driver27 said:


> Who knows the truth?
> 
> The 2018 - 2019 US Spec S3 Sedans, all come with the new DQ381 seven Speed S-Tronic DSG.
> 
> ...



yes,mate. 
I also have a 2019 Audi S3, with the new DQ381 seven Speed S-Tronic DSG. 
I just wrote the Stage 1 ECU program.
Every time I eject, my gearbox will remind me of overheating protection, and my clutch is slipping wildly.
ps：I came form China,there have a lot of audi s3 car owner. Some of them took the clutch apart and found that the clutch plate was one less than S3 sedan 2017-2018. So I think the key to solve the problem is to replace the OEM clutch. and also someone did that，Then we solved the problem of slipping, overheating, etc
just like me, i wrote Stage 1 revo program, 0-100km 4.2-4.4s . And then I changed the racing clutch , now 0-100km 3.8s 。Without any other hardware changes。


----------

